# Dear Rus friends, how to have an Yandex account?



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 26, 2021)

Rus means Russian. I usually write it short like this. Don't know if you guys got insulted or not. But a quick search showed me the Rus and the Russian are exactly the same people  I have trouble registering Yandex for a long time but can't get anyone to help. Today I have no other choices but post it here, hope someone could help me.

As I'm already using Yandex Browser on my Android, it's reasonable for me to go with the Yandex ecosystem. I found I can't use my mobile phone when registering because Yandex will not send me back anything. So the only choice left is 'I don't have a mobile number'. But, what kind of CAPTCHA is this?

I was defeated by it time to time. Regardless of how you type the CAPTCHA, it will always be wrong. Please help


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 26, 2021)

I've got one there I made a couple years ago but never use. (I didn't make it for me to use.) I don't remember it being difficult to sign up for. But I might forget what I'm talking about mid-sentence, so...


----------



## Snurg (Feb 26, 2021)

I made one too, years ago, using it rarely only. 
Already forgot all details, but I am quite sure I did not need to use an Android device to activate the account.
SMS was sufficient.
Maybe you tried to register on yandex.ru... this is only for Russians from Russia. Yandex.com is for all.


----------



## sol289 (Feb 26, 2021)

You should enter two words from captcha with space between, in example from your attachment this would be '3747 Blume'. I checked it now, seems that captcha works (from Russia and from Tor network), you should press 'Другой код' until there will be english words and numbers and enter them with space between.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 26, 2021)

No, none of your suggestions work, guys. It's always 'You entered the wrong characters. Try again.' I'm out of ideas and I'm registering on the international yandex.com site, not the local yandex.ru.


----------



## sol289 (Feb 26, 2021)

Did you entered answer for control question? I've registered another account via Tor browser - now on yandex.com - without a problem, just pressed 'Different Image' couple of times for images to be clear and comprehensive. No problem in yandex here. Maybe you have some blocker in browser?


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 26, 2021)

sol289 said:


> Did you entered answer for control question? I've registered another account via Tor browser - now on yandex.com - without a problem, just pressed 'Different Image' couple of times for images to be clear and comprehensive. No problem in yandex here. Maybe you have some blocker in browser?


Yes, I entered anything that needed. Tried to turn off all of the extensions I use but no success. The more you press 'Different Image' the more obscure characters appear, I don't even know how to proper type some of them! I admit being defeated.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 26, 2021)

Empty your browser's cache & delete the capcha's site cookie (sorry I don't remember the site's name - you can delete all cookies but those that you know are important for you like your online banking, etc.pp.).  Then restart the browser & try again.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 26, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Empty your browser's cache & delete the capcha's site cookie (sorry I don't remember the site's name - you can delete all cookies but those that you know are important for you like your online banking, etc.pp.).  Then restart the browser & try again.


I always try registering in Private Mode, so offline data should not be a concern. I followed your suggestion anyway, but no success.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 26, 2021)

Did you try without private mode?  Maybe eventually that's the culprit?


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 28, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Did you try without private mode?  Maybe eventually that's the culprit?


Nope. This is not the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 28, 2021)

Finally I found the solution, guys. I have to register for Yandex passport on the Yandex Browser Android itself. Don't have to enter any CAPTCHA. Now I could sync my bookmarks from Yandex Browser Android to my PC. Thanks for your helps anyway


----------



## rfraile (Feb 22, 2022)

Login first with your Gmail account, they allow it, and bring up the Yandex mail account while you're already login. In this case, the captcha without phone number, works.


----------

